# Ohio Valley Snow



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Finally starting to snow here, salt in the truck, plow hung. My new plow for this truck has been sitting in the garage for about 2 1/2 years, never seen snow. Woke up this morning weather was 2-4 inches. Lunch time went to 4-8 inches, they still don't know what we are getting. Southern Indiana 6-10 inches. Sleet, freezing rain and rain Tuesday. We have not had a snow over 2 inches in 35 months. Got a neighborhood meeting to go to, then snow removal, see ya later


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

WOOHOO! Finally!:redbounce 6-9" here expected. I finally get to plow with my new wings.
It is going to be a long 48hrs Bring it on!payupussmileyflag


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes it is finally winter around here even though its just a couple days. Which is the norm for us. Becareful out there guys.:salute:


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

Drottlawn;514059 said:


> WOOHOO! Finally!:redbounce 6-9" here expected. I finally get to plow with my new wings.
> It is going to be a long 48hrs Bring it on!payupussmileyflag


If you need any help, feel free to give us a shout. We could probably send at least 2 trucks and are only 2 hours away.


----------

